# CPM-154 is in the house & Price Increase



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2015)

FINALLY - I have a stainless steel offering for my Martell knives! :EDance2:


*CPM-154 (*Crucible Particle Metallurgy*)- See Gator's chart for info

*

In the *very near* future I'm going to have to change my pricing to reflect the increase in cost of using this steel over O-1. Basically this means that O-1 (carbon) knife pricing will remain the same yet stainless (CPM-154) knives will be the more expensive option. 

CPM-154 is some pretty expensive stuff @ 4-5x the cost of O-1. The price difference between these two steel offerings will be significant.


**I'll offer that you can secure today's CPM-154 stainless list pricing (same as O-1) for a 50% deposit. See *current pricing*. This is for a spot on my waiting list - not immediate order fulfillment. Please contact me if you're interested. 


I'm super excited to be moving forward with something new. 

Thanks to all of you for your support!
Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 11, 2015)

Not sure if it's best to discuss this here or else by PM/email but for "8. Lengths & Styles Not Mentioned", would it be viable to make heat treated blades for the Benriner mandolin? I know I've read about this idea on KKF previously but am not sure if anything ever became of it. I was able to find replacements for the regular (small) one only and although they can be sharpened would eventually need new ones. _EDIT - for the jumbo Benriner as I have no replacements_

I am not a knifemaker, but just looking at them they would seem fairly simple as they're basically just a flat rectangle with slanted corners, some holes to secure with screws and a single bevel on one side. I imagine the big thing is whether making them is justifiable based on the cost/time involved and the price they'd be able to sell at.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2015)

That's a neat idea Tanner.


----------



## apathetic (Oct 11, 2015)

tjangula said:


> would it be viable to make heat treated blades for the Benriner mandolin?



That would be a great idea!


----------



## daveb (Oct 11, 2015)

At $2.00/mm they would be about twenty bucks. Yes!

:justkidding:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2015)

A few folks have contacted me to take advantage of this offer and I want to say thank you for this. :doublethumbsup:

I'll leave this open for two more days and then the new stainless pricing will be in effect.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, I have to ask....does CPM-154 have any performance advantage over carbon steels, I guess to make it a valid question, in particular O-1? Other than not getting a patina or if your @$$% kids use the knife and don't clean it (happened once....definitely won't happen again lol).


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Ok, I have to ask....does CPM-154 have any performance advantage over carbon steels, I guess to make it a valid question, in particular O-1? Other than not getting a patina or if your @$$% kids use the knife and don't clean it (happened once....definitely won't happen again lol).




I see no performance benefit to CPM-154 over 0-1 besides it being stain resistant.


----------

